# Anyone in NYC?



## JulesC

Is anyone interested or does a group in NYC already exist? I would love to be a part of one. My IBS struggles take a toll on my everyday life and I would love to be able to hear from others about their struggles and how they cope in person.Hope to hear from you!!!


----------



## suz11

Yes, I am interested in a support group with others who suffer from this condition. Please contact me. Thanks.


----------



## Kelsey Diane

I am interested too. let me know


----------



## Angelina9107

I'm interested too


----------



## Lady Samantha

If you know of any on Long Island let me know too please...


----------



## dustin rodriguez

Lady Samantha said:


> If you know of any on Long Island let me know too please...


----------



## dustin rodriguez

hey i would like to meet up too im in queens . i wish i had a partner to talk to about my ibs , age doesnt matter in this terrible times of pain .


----------



## dustin rodriguez

im in queens , please contact me, i am in need of talking and getting together with someone with ibs , i am in queens i am avaolable so we can get together.


----------



## dustin rodriguez

JulesC said:


> Is anyone interested or does a group in NYC already exist? I would love to be a part of one. My IBS struggles take a toll on my everyday life and I would love to be able to hear from others about their struggles and how they cope in person.Hope to hear from you!!!


----------



## dustin rodriguez

i would love to talk about ibs with a current ibs suferer , preferably female , please someone get to me. my email is [email protected]


----------



## suz11

Kelsey Diane said:


> I am interested too. let me know


How do we go about starting a support group?


----------



## BrandonL

I would be willing to do the planning for a support group meeting in the NYC area in May, 2011. Is everyone still actively interested in a meeting? I sent everyone on this thread a PM to gauge interest, as well.Best,B.


----------



## Jeff10023

I would love to be included. I'm a new member -- though I've been dealing with this for most of my life -- and NYC-based.


----------



## DYING2LIV

how about brooklyn. would love to meet up with other sufferers. terrible part of this disease is you feel alone. i can be emailed at [email protected] lookin forward to it. take care.


----------



## BrandonL

What do you guys think about May 15th in Manhattan? I will find a place where we can do brunch. We'll meet at around 11am.


----------



## DYING2LIV

BrandonL said:


> What do you guys think about May 15th in Manhattan? I will find a place where we can do brunch. We'll meet at around 11am.


hey brandon, how are you. id be very interested, dont know if i could make it. if its in manhattan i have to drive cant ride the trains. im terrified of them getting stuck and i need a bathroom,lol. but if you could include me and give any info on the meet up i would appreciate it. would be nice to meet with some fellow sufferers. thank you.


----------



## AllStrZ

I am interested, let me know.


----------



## BrandonL

Anyone interested in a meetup still?! I have posted a thread for a meeting this Summer. Please attend if you can - I know a lot of you may have to travel, but it may be worth the information you receive at our meeting. See the thread at this link for more information!


----------



## ThewallsRclosingIn

I just noticed this thread. I might make the gtg posted on the 30th. It will be nice to meet some new people


----------



## gutr

Hello,

Is anyone up for another support group/meetup in NYC? I wasn't around for the first but I'd love to get another one going. Please respond so maybe we can organize something soon?

Thanks!


----------



## LMNOP123

Is there an active NYC group ? It would be great to meet other people....


----------



## Strawberry123

I'd love to find a group in NYC too. Please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## LMNOP123

Let me know if there is any interest in a NYC group, even if it is just a small one. It would be great to have people, who could relate to IBS. Even if just for telephone support.


----------



## guttgremlen

Bc nyc uc fighter


----------



## kat_hy

Hello I am in NY as well and would be interested in having someone to talk to and understand what I am going through.


----------



## louisflores

If anybody wants to help me start an in-person support group in New York City, then I invite people to e-mail me : *louisflores (at) louisflores (dot) com*

I learned from a friendly administrator of an IBS listserv that a support group would be best anchored by a knowledgeable doctor, so that we get the latest, medically-accurate information about IBS and treatments/studies. I'm trying to find a doctor on my own, who will "sponsor" this new support group, but so far I haven't had any luck. I have an appointment to see my GI doctor in July, at which time I will make a request for help to find a doctor to sponsor this new group. Until such time as a doctor comes forward, we can offer each other emotional support.

Know that I've started doing some on-line advocacy for IBS-friendly legislation. It may be too much to ask for all at once, but maybe this support group can also do some advocacy, so we can help press for greater attention/priorities by the larger healthcare system ? Just some ideas.

Let me know if anybody is interested. Thank you kindly.


----------



## lone_paladin

Hi guys, there is a meetup tomorrow for an IBD and Ulcerative colitis.http://www.meetup.com/IntenseIntestinesNJ/events/171668132/?gj=wc1d.2_e&a=wc1d.2_gnl&rv=wc1d.2_e it's in Joy-z at 7pm in a hospital . I'm sorry if this is last moment.


----------



## gears

I'd love to partake of it's still up


----------



## yendi26

I live in NY too and I will love to meet up and talk to others. Having ibs has put a toll on my life and its bad enough that Im already shy. It sucks feeling like I have no one to talk and no one understands what Im going through.


----------



## chestnut

I live in Philly and am urine and bowel incontinent during the night and sometimes at other times. This is due to prostate cancer and surgery. I don't have IBS but I wear adult diapers and mess them and can therefore relate to your problems. I have many diapers and plastic pants.


----------



## Bob_Weiss

I am interested in a support group in Brooklyn. Do any exist?

Reach me at [email protected]

Thanks. Robert


----------

